# Back from Olcott NY!!!



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fished Olcott the 19th thru the 24th am- First time salmon fishing out of our own boat and only salmon fished one other time with a friend and it is a blast, the weather was great and the laughs were plentiful, had a great time with Frank the whole time and fished with a NY friend and another guy one day and then my brother and one of my best friends Steve came up to fish with us on Friday evening, Saturday all day and on Sunday. Mid day on Friday I went and had lunch with Buckeye, Bro B, Het, Papascott, and saw CW261, Shortdrift and Joe W. It was nice to leave Olcott and hang out with some buddys for a couple of hours. My buddy Walt had his 27 Sportcraft up for the week and we stayed at Harbor Resort with him. Met and talked to Angler005 and Just Ducky, nice to talk and meet up with those guys as well they caught some good fish as well. Saw some other guys from Ohio that I know as well but they fished the Niagara bar and did some teens and majors down that way, we went to NY for big kings so thats what we fished for the whole time, we only ran offshore twice in the 470s for a early afternoon bite pretty much looking for anything that would bite but we focused on the inside waters of 40-120 FOW for big guys and girls, we stuck it out and on the last day it paid off in a huge way. I guess Team Kielbasa can catch other fish besides WALLWRYE !!!! 

Here is the detailed report of each dayI think I got this all straight but the day and trips ran together but I remember all the good stuff thats for sure. 

Wednesday Am- Fished in front 60-120 FOW took two rips but no fish, headed to 470s, boxed 4 steelies biggest around 7 pounds a couple on wire couple on riggers mostly spoons one came on a Spin Doctor and fly Carmel Dolphin DW Super Slim took cant remember the others, took a nice brown on 450 copper with a black NK 28 white back black front with purple tape. 

PM trip- Frank and I jumped on Walts boat since we just both had 2 guys per boat in the evening. Fished out in front 65-78 FOW near the red barn, The rigger went off and I grabbed the rod and a good fish peeled off 250, I gave the rod to Frank just after he reeled in a steelie off the leadcore it was Frank fist King and it was a nice major at 23 pounds it came on a mountain dew spinny/green crinkle a tom mik parked at 47 down on the rigger 20 back from the ball, 30 minutes the wire fires Frank was on it like a bum on a bologna sandwich he handed the rod to me it was a nice teenager 15 pounder that came on a bloody nose moonshine 86 back on wire on a 2 setting that fish ripped about 160, that same spoon took a nice rip but didnt buckle up 

Thursday PM- Fished the same spot as the evening before on Walts boat again, Walt was up to bat for the next fish he took a low teens fish on the rigger 35 back from the ball R&R deep cup white glow back that Dave just sent me prior to the trip, one other rip but no hookup

Friday Am, started a in 42 ft of water worked the inside the whole morning trip, 20 minutes into it as the sun just came up the wire fired 77 back on a 2 setting white crush glow Spin Doctor with a A Tom Mik Mirage fly took a 17 pounder I cranked that one in, youll see me fighting it in the pics. During the day we let go a couple small ones around 20 inches, one on gold stinger 42nd and lemon ice mag stinger, Friday PM nothing good, no marks no bait no fish. BOO 

Saturday- AM, Steve and my bro where with us now on our boat one steelie on lead core 10 colors knot to the water, 42nd 8 inch pro troll Michigan stinger with 42nd A tom mik fly fish was 6-7 pounds. 

Sat PM- lost a 10 pounder just shy of the net in 74 FOW on a DW Mag glow bloody nose off wire 86 back, 20 minutes later had a sick rip that cleaned my spoon off, the marks and bait where awesome figured it would be a great spot to start the next day. 

Sunday AM--last day of the trip and I was determined to get my brother and best friend a nice king because Frank and I got to crank in some nice kings so we headed to the same spot as Saturday evening in 55-78 FOW about 1 mile west of the Red Barn where we left off the night before the bait was thicker and the marks were from 30 all the way to the bottom and very consistent, lake was flat as can be around 8 or so we popped a 4-5 pounder on the rigger tossed him back he was green still and released really well although we should have kept him..ohh well. 

Late morning in the 9:00 hour as the last trip of the day was ticking away and prime time morning was gone we kept at it them with my bro Joe on deck after the morning coin toss between him and Steve. in 74 FOW the rigger fires 42 down emerald shiner chrome series Spin Doc with either a pro/am or big fin A tom mik, 8 back from the ball, a solid fish ripped off 350 ft of line, after a nice heart pumping battle and a great net job by Frank with help from me to lift it in the boat the hooting and hollering started fish was a monster and weighed 28 ½ . 

Got all set back up again with Steve on deck for the next fish (at this point we where like man I hope we can get another one) with time still ticking before we had to head out 20 minutes later same spot the wire fires real hard and starts ripping hard it came 86 back with a hammer time Spin Doctor with the famous Hammer fly we knew it was another major and had us clearing lines once again as it came up to the surface quick and bee lined toward shore like a shark on the surface, 20 minutes later after the craziest battle Ive ever seen we landed it, the fish went 27 pounds, with two big ones in the box we broke down the rods and headed home happy. 

All 3 majors and all 3 teens came at 3.2 GPS on top when on my friends boat 3.2 on top meant 2.7 at the ball so we stuck with that with no speed and temp on my boat and it worked, the fly leaders where either 25 or 26 inches on all the fish that hit spinny/fly combos 

It was a great first trip and I cant wait to do it again we all had a freakin blast everyone got a major except me on this trip but Ive caught one before these guys didnt but I did get a 15 and a 17 and the sweet brown and some steelies, the 23 that Frank got I was on the rod while the fish was ripping and grabbed the rod on every other fish since I was manning all the rods most of the time with other guys on the wheel. I did a good portion of the beer drinking as well. 

Here are some shots, I know Frank has some real good ones too that Im sure hell post.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A few more choice pics from the trip.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

man kev, that looks like a blassssssst. I definitly may have to head up that way next year for sure- i just hope the ole thompson can handle it. Those are some studs too, real nice color on your brown. Yea i think ill be up there next year, thanks for the awesome report and like always- great job bud. :B


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude how big was the Brown?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Dude how big was the Brown?


Don't know didn't weight it, if I had to guess 5 ?? it was 23 inches long but it was wide and thick at the shoulders, never caught one before, I was told they taste great. 

I hope Frank has a good pic of my bro's fish, it was a tanker, he's 6'6 over 300 so it's hard to see how big it really is plus the way he's holding it isn't all that good either. The taxi guy said it's a 30 by it's girth and length, might have been a 30 while soaking wet. All I know it was a freakin pig and the one Steve got wasn't all that much smaller.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! Looks like you guys had a ball!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

What an incredble trip.........

I gotta Give Kev's his dues here... this trip and the 3 majors we caught were all due to his time-less research and work in the back of the boat a.k.a "the office".... This man is a fishing freak and a "Trollin Ninja"!!! Thank for making it a trip of a life time Kev....

We stuck to our guns, listened to our own logic, and worked on what and how we know of our trolling experienses....we were working that near shore area .. and it paid off big time.. it's funny how we some how find a way in the last hours to come up big... there is no other better feeling of bringin in a 20+ lb fish to the net and know that you and your closest, life long friends were all apart of it... this trip was long over due.... and i too am trully looking forward to next NY *Big* KING salmon trip...

it was great to hang out with the "Erie thread crew" from OGF.. lots of good times and laughs...

Frank

Here are a few other photos.....


The Trolling Ninja at work......

My Best ever.. 23 lber


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice job on the fish.What is considered a major?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

20 or more is a major


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice fish guys. Maybe Myself and crew will join the festivities next
year. I will be there in the spring on the bar and in the bar.


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice work K-gone. Any hot rig???

IF you liked fall, you got to do spring on the bar. Phenomenal this year. We hooked up 62 times in 4 1/2 half days. 

Majors are basically 20# in the fall, but I consider it any mature King that will soon run the river and die. It doesn't matter if they are 17# matures or 28# matures, they all FIGHT like its their last day on earth.

28# is a dandy! Hope to see a few that size this weekend. Biggest in our boat over many trips is 25.5#, love to beat it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Storm, we think we had a good first trip expecially with the 2 big fish coming within hours of leaving ontario, we just fished the marks and grinded the area out till they fired, the overcast sky on sunday morning let them get a little more comfy about coming up to feed (at least that's my take on it but I'm new to this), during the morning or evening is the only time we would mark them the rest of the time they where gone. 

Well we didn't really do any amount of numbers on any one rig the only rig that took multiple rips or boated fish was the moonshine mag spoon. I thought it was bloody nose but after official website review today the color is Do De K, but the DW glow bloody knows also took rips so a glow looking bloody nose spoon was the best color, gold back MS stingray 42nd had two rips and so did mag stinger lemon ice. Spin docs, hammer time, mountain dew and chrome series all took nice kings, like I said they wanted a longer fly leader 3 fish came on either 25 or 26 inch leads. 

Ohh you can bet the farm on it that I'll be going to NY for 3 trips per year, probably one in the spring and two fall trips. Nothing like salmon fishing...I'm ruined now LOL  :B 




StormWarningII said:


> Nice work K-gone. Any hot rig???
> 
> IF you liked fall, you got to do spring on the bar. Phenomenal this year. We hooked up 62 times in 4 1/2 half days.
> 
> ...


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

Ruined and Spoiled are good words for it...

Hard to catch a walleye now even if its 8# without it feeling like a let down!

Typically numbers in spring and size in fall. Although a buddy we fish with from Boston in the spring boated a 27# 7oz King this spring off the bar. What a toad!!

That's why we do each!


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

WOW!!! Looks like one helluva good time. Might have to try this salmon stuff sometime. Great pics.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

cjbrown said:


> WOW!!! Looks like one helluva good time. Might have to try this salmon stuff sometime. Great pics.


Gary Salmon fishing is unbelievable, the first king over 12 pounds you land will have you hooked let alone a major over 20, they fight so hard you don't even think your gear can handle it, when they are running you can hear the rods almost cracking because they are bending all the way into the seat of the rod near the butt and reel and the pressue they put on the rods is really unreal, the nice and easy part about this is that it's just trolling just like walleye and steelhead, heavier gear and some different baits and you can be fishing for them just like we did. It's actually a little more boring than walleye fishing because you do catch less fish and cover a TON more water because your moving quicker and can go awhile with no action but when you get a hookup sh*&t hits the fan and it goes from doing nothing to hooting and hollering and clearing lines quick...it's not for the faint hearted that's for sure, blood pumping, burning arms, adrenaline rushing fishing at it's best.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

It was great to meet face to face K gonefishing and his crew. We fished out of Olcott from Thursday until Monday. We could not get the inside bite going. Only hooked up 3 fish in 3 days in shallow. Only landing 1. We tried to find them out deeper. But the lake was so messed up from the NE winds that the fish were scattered. You would find little pockets and than nothing for hours. Most fish outside were steelhead. We can catch them here in Erie so we kept searching. Burned a lot of fuel and never did find any concentration of Kings off shore. Neither could anyone else we talked to. We ran down to the Naigara Bar on Sunday and pulled 5 kings ranging from 18 - 28 lbs. Monday was a bust. You could have surfed on the lake. All in all a great trip. I will post some pictures later tonight when I download the camera.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good job men...sounds like you like that salmon fishing, eh? I have to say the fight of a king is unbeatable in fresh water, but nothing is prettier than that brown you caught!


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Kgone - I've been waiting for your report -- thought you guys went earlier in the year... Glad you guys had a blast. Walt looks thrilled - all you guys got nice fish. Never trolled for salmon, but sounds SO tempting - your report was great! We'll think about that trip in the spring. We're going to try to make a trek to the Marquette to fly fish in a few weeks

Just got back from Lake Cumberland - landed huge stripers every day. I know what you mean about the walleye shrinking after getting a few biggies in the net!

Thanks for the great report - looks like all of your research paid off. And if you want to smoke any of that salmon - Marty has a great smoker. You could come by and drink some more beer and smoke a few sides if you want - offers open.


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

Keepin' our fingers crossed but got 2 reliable reports that matures are stacked up in 50 - 80 fow right outside the pierheads.

Still a little sluggish on the bite, but lots of follows off the bottom last night and this morning.

Let's hope they decide to eat tomorrow am.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

StormWarningII said:


> Keepin' our fingers crossed but got 2 reliable reports that matures are stacked up in 50 - 80 fow right outside the pierheads.
> 
> Still a little sluggish on the bite, but lots of follows off the bottom last night and this morning.
> 
> Let's hope they decide to eat tomorrow am.


Good luck wish I was fishing up there again this weekend. They are bound to turn on you should be able to get them to go...and good. I hope you guys have 20 hookups a day!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I had missed this one and it is far too deserving for me not to comment. Just wanted to chime in and say awesome report and photos.


----------

